

Esimate distances with your arm and this rule of thumb - lunchbox
http://lifehacker.com/5351728/estimate-distances-with-your-arm-and-this-rule-of-thumb

======
ggchappell
Nice!

And here's a little story for you. After reading this, I thought I'd try it
out. How far am I from my screen? Hold out thumb, switch eyes. It moved about
an inch. So I'm 10 inches from my screen? I'm holding my arm straight out, and
it doesn't touch the screen. My arm is certainly longer than 10 inches. What's
wrong? Ah, this rule gives the distance of the object _from_ _my_ _thumb_ ,
not from my eye. Sometimes the two are significantly different.

------
chaosmachine
In order for this to work, you have to accurately estimate the width of your
target.

~~~
akd
In many situations you'll be able to find something close by whose width can
be estimated -- perhaps a door, a car, a tree...

------
pmichaud
Doh, another one of these binocular-visual-only tricks. Racism!

